# Heracles vs Narutoverse



## Catalyst75 (Jul 15, 2014)

Let us see just how far one of the Eight Kings gets in the Narutoverse.

Scenario 1: Heracles vs the entire Universe

Scenario 2: Heracles vs Juubi

Scenario 3: Heracles vs Kaguya


----------



## Rookie7 (Jul 15, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> Let us see just how far one of the Eight Kings gets in the Narutoverse.
> 
> Scenario 1: Heracles vs the entire Universe
> 
> ...


Feats for Heracles?


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jul 15, 2014)

Narutoverse non god teirs are useless, no point in mentioning them. 

I believe incomplete  juubi was four beasts level, meaning by powerscaling horse king stomps it. 

Only threat would be kaguya, but she cant react, and even if she could she hasnot shown to be capable of making a portal big enough to BFR 

If kaguya could make a portal big enough, and if horse king was fighting against the verse at the same time, then she might be able to win. 

By hype 
- Horse king breaths in all the oxygen in the vicinity, killing anyone even remotely close to it.





Rookie7 said:


> Feats for Heracles?



Breathes in torikos general direction.......



By feats


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2014)

Kaguya can oneshot continent+ beings.
She murks anyone besides god tiers with her aura alone.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 15, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Kaguya can oneshot continent+ beings.
> She murks anyone besides god tiers with her aura alone.



When did she one shot someone with continent level durability?

And lol she isn't touching Heracles.That thing is insane.


----------



## Chad (Jul 15, 2014)

Heracles is around disciple level


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2014)

If Hercules is Disciple level it can solo, but for now it just shits on the top tiers


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't think he's disciple level but he's damn near it .


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 15, 2014)

One breath of air for Heracles is equivalent to the volume of the Atlantic Ocean.  If it were ever to release all that air in one go, it'd probably wasteland Earth.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> When did she one shot someone with continent level durability?
> 
> And lol she isn't touching Heracles.That thing is insane.


If heracles is disciple level he is a god tier.
But afaic he only shitted on top tiers (country+-continent level)
Is the new chapter out?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> If heracles is disciple level he is a god tier.
> But afaic he only shitted on top tiers (country+-continent level)
> Is the new chapter out?



Yeah, prepare yourself for an extremely one-sided fight


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, Heracles is quite impressive...shit. He might as well clear...


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 15, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> If heracles is disciple level he is a god tier.
> But afaic he only shitted on top tiers (country+-continent level)
> Is the new chapter out?



He can defeat an opponent by snorting


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> One breath of air for Heracles is equivalent to the volume of the Atlantic Ocean.  If it were ever to release all that air in one go*, it'd probably wasteland Earth.*


Like any continent level attack with relevant AOE is a life wiper.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> He can defeat an opponent by snorting


And Kaguya aura melted madara.
But i get what you are saying.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 15, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> And Kaguya aura melted madara.
> But i get what you are saying.



Didn't she just come out of Madara's body?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 15, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> One breath of air for Heracles is equivalent to the volume of the Atlantic Ocean.  If it were ever to release all that air in one go, it'd probably wasteland Earth.



I want to know you taught you physics.

Stops at V2 Juubi.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 15, 2014)

Hmm. Turns out it'd yield country to continent level energies.
Not valid, though, because of the large volume/aoe and it'd have to be over a period of time.

That's even ignoring the fact that the 'Atlantic Ocean volume' thing is obvious bullshit.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Didn't she just came out of Madara's body?


Likely 
Still ripped him by standing by.
Read the chapter.
Dat snort


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 15, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> If Heracles could blow off a third of Toriko's body just by snorting at him, then I can only imagine what would happen if he actually released all the air he can inhale in one burst.




Blow-off-a-third-of-Toriko's-body+, obviously.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2014)

Heracles sneezes


----------



## Byrd (Jul 15, 2014)

He blows and they die


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks like you like the horse king.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 15, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Looks like you like the horse king.



Anything that can one-shot a man just by breathing on them earns my mark of approval.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes yes that's true.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm of the opinion that the 8 Kings are Disciple level with some being a bit weaker, some being on the same level, and perhaps some being a bit stronger, so I'd say Heracles shits on the verse.


----------



## Ether (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, a casual breath could have killed Toriko if Heracles felt like it.

Toriko is at country+ durability.

A full powered, enraged exhale would be very deadly

The 8 kings are roughly disciple level so by powerscaling, he should be able to beat the verse.

If we go by cannon, one breath gives him enough strength to fight for one month straight and for him to run around the world hundreds of times.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 15, 2014)

He breathes in then he breathes out and it's over


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

I wonder if Kaguya could teleport such a big fighter,  does she have Izangi? Will she cast an illusion or go in portal in time to avoid breath? A lot of unknown imo.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I wonder if Kaguya could teleport such a big fighter,  does she have Izangi? Will she cast an illusion or go in portal in time to avoid breath? A lot of unknown imo.


Heracles is too much to bfr unless we get a proff she actually teleported/created those dimensions of her.
Kaguya has everything needed (knowledge included) to have izanagi.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Heracles is too much to bfr unless we get a proff she actually teleported/created those dimensions of her.
> Kaguya has everything needed (knowledge included) to have izanagi.



I wouldn't be suprised if she did and she probably could bfr him considering her chakra levels, it all comes down to the difference in speed imo.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 15, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if she did and she probably could bfr him considering her chakra levels, it all comes down to the difference in speed imo.



Do you know how massive that thing is?


----------



## Kazu (Jul 15, 2014)

You also can't forget the crazy regen capabilities that Elg showed with a _child_ herak


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 15, 2014)

He snort at they general direction.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 15, 2014)

Someone should really have Heracles take a MLP gauntlet for coincidence and hilarity. Heracle will show those little ponies who's the real horse.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Do you know how massive that thing is?



Yes I realize however Kaguya's chakra level is pretty damn crazy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2014)

She can warp them all to a new place/dimension though (which she's done twice) and just leave even if she can't warp Heracles, which she probably can


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah but can she do it in time?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2014)

Depends on how fast Heracles is, I don't think their speeds are too different though, how far into the 4 digits are the Heavenly Kings?


----------



## Kazu (Jul 15, 2014)

Only mach 1000.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2014)

She can pull it off then for now


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Only mach 1000.



The kings are mach 1k

Not the disciples


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The kings are mach 1k
> 
> Not the disciples



It was a mistake on my part and he interpreted it correctly


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 15, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> One breath of air for Heracles is equivalent to the volume of the Atlantic Ocean.  If it were ever to release all that air in one go, it'd probably wasteland Earth.



Is this an actual statement or something?

It sounds like ridiculous hyperbole either way.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Is this an actual statement or something?
> 
> It sounds like ridiculous hyperbole either way.



He gives a numerical number so no


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 15, 2014)

You could say that Heracles stomps the verse quite literally.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 15, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> You could say that Heracles stomps the verse quite literally.



Too much effort. 

He breathes in their general direction.


----------



## Heisu (Jul 15, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Is this an actual statement or something?
> 
> It sounds like ridiculous hyperbole either way.



Nope. Word of god even clearly gives the volume in approximate numbers on panel:



He inhales or exhales in her direction. GG no re.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 15, 2014)

No that is physically impossible.

His lungs are not big enough.

there isn't a continent sized vacuum when he breathes in.

Just because there's a number on it doesn't make it not hyperbole.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 15, 2014)

Heracles is like a TARDIS, Darth. It's bigger on the inside! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hope you didn't take my joke too seriously though.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 16, 2014)

How the fuck is that supposed to work?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 16, 2014)

Toriko has always been defying logic throughout its run ever since its conception and people only start questioning it as late as now? Interesting...


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 16, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> No that is physically impossible.
> 
> His lungs are not big enough.
> 
> ...



What if he is metabolizing it at an extreme rate as he is inhaling it? We don't know its anatomy, so how can you just dismiss the author telling you specific amounts?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> What if he is metabolizing it at an extreme rate as he is inhaling it? We don't know its anatomy, so how can you just dismiss the author telling you specific amounts?



Technically speaking, Heracles "eats" air because he is an Aerovore, so it would likely be distributed between both his stomach and his lungs.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 16, 2014)

Well that doesn't really matter. 

Because despite Herakles' massive size, it still isn't the volume of the atlantic ocean


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 16, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Well that doesn't really matter.
> 
> Because despite Herakles' massive size, it still isn't the volume of the atlantic ocean



According to Kazu


----------



## Kazu (Jul 16, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> According to Kazu



I feel like there's something missing in this response


----------



## Kazu (Jul 16, 2014)

While we're discussing Toriko characters though, how legit is the laser deflecting in the most recent chapter


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 16, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> No that is physically impossible.
> 
> His lungs are not big enough.
> 
> ...



Doesnt matter what you accept. It is both fact and canon
Bask in the glory of the hyperspace compression lung

BASK IN IT friend!  


Kazu said:


> While we're discussing Toriko characters though, how legit is the laser deflecting in the most recent chapter



Its a naturally occuring laser... So... Question mark


----------



## Toothless (Jul 16, 2014)

Heracles could be FTL . Toriko was completely blitzed from kilometers and didn't realize it at all 

While Sani and Nosh were avoiding getting hit by lasers from close range and they shouldn't exactly be much faster (if they're in the first place) than toriko


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah someone should look into the laser feats, it'd probably up their speed


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> No that is physically impossible.
> 
> His lungs are not big enough.
> 
> ...



My point exactly. Obvious bullshit is obvious.
His entire body's volume isn't even a millionth of that.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 16, 2014)

Zebra ate millions of monsters that are thousands of km^3 in volume (It happened)

That should be more absurd


----------



## Toothless (Jul 16, 2014)

Even Grinpatch could absorb an air volume more humongous than his body by thousands of times ...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

yeah except eating and inhaling are not the same thing go figure.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 16, 2014)

Toothless said:


> Even Grinpatch could absorb an air volume more humongous than his body by thousands of times ...



yet people don't question this 

pointless nitpicking if you ask me.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 16, 2014)

> yeah except eating and inhaling are not the same thing go figure.



Can't really see the difference .


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

He probably did something to the air. Like, y'know, absorb it.
And Zebra *ate* them. Insane metabolism and all. Not even going to talk about what their bodies use food for.

It is impossible to inhale more air than your body's volume. Even if it's supercompressed air, the difference is just so much it ain't possible.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

Grinpatch shoots air at people with an unstated volume.

Wind is a thing you know.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 16, 2014)

> impossible to inhale more air than your body's volume



Grinpatch disagrees


----------



## Toothless (Jul 16, 2014)

> Grinpatch shoots air at people with an unstated volume



It's size can be seen against coco or toriko 

Not to mention it's quite clear the amount of air he absorbs in humongous from certain feats (bb corn absorbing feat for an instance)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

Toothless said:


> Can't really see the difference .





are you serious right now?

When you eat something, the large majority of that something is absorbed into your body as energy, this is especially true for characters who very specifically specialise in doing weird shit with calories. Toriko is a food fight manga, everything is about food.

When you inhale you take in ~5% and then put the rest back into the atmosphere when you breathe out.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

Toothless said:


> It's size can be seen against coco or toriko
> 
> Not to mention it's quite clear the amount of air he absorbs in humongous from certain feats (bb corn absorbing feat for an instance)



and whoopdedoo it's still fucking irrelevant :33


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 16, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> are you serious right now?
> 
> When you eat something, the large majority of that something is absorbed into your body as energy, this is especially true for characters who very specifically specialise in doing weird shit with calories. Toriko is a food fight manga, everything is about food.
> 
> When you inhale you take in ~5% and then put the rest back into the atmosphere when you breathe out.



But that's the entire point. Horse King *is eating* air. He's air-ovore.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 16, 2014)

> and whoopdedoo it's still fucking irrelevant





> Not to mention it's quite clear the amount of air he absorbs in humongous from certain feats (bb corn absorbing feat for an instance)



How ?

I can't really see how eating someting 20 m in radius and 15/20 meters away from you by inhaling wouldn't require absoring a large amount of air in the process


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 16, 2014)

> Yes, and so we can throw away the most basic law of physics that says that two different masses cannot exist in the same place, at the same time.



we've seen this before actually. toriko ate a fucking 5,000m mountain of pudding yet he didn't became 5,000m bigger........

seriously are we really arguing this?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Bobop said:


> But that's the entire point. Horse King *is eating* air. He's air-ovore.



He is?
That also just means that you can't get a value from that.
Because he's, y'know, changing the air to nutrients.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 16, 2014)

How the fuck are you saying the word impossible in a manga that has people  turn young by stabbing themselves with needles, change the laws of physics, and convert space into a self contained void

You should slap the shit out of yourself. 90% of the shit in toriko make no fucking sense at all. Get over it


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Toothless said:


> How ?
> 
> I can't really see how eating someting 20 m in radius and 15/20 meters away from you by inhaling wouldn't require absoring a large amount of air in the process


Stop reaching, sonnie.


MysticBlade said:


> we've seen this before actually. toriko ate a fucking 5,000m mountain of pudding yet he didn't became 5,000m bigger........
> 
> seriously are we really arguing this?


Except that Toriko, as a fantastic work of fiction, is based on getting energy from

guess what
Food!

They're converting the food into nutrients/energy at an insane rate.
If Herakles does the same thing with air, then cool, we have no argument here. All it means is that you can no longer get an energy value from it because the air is no longer...air.

But if you're trying to tell me that he inhales billions of cubic kilometers into his body(that's, like, a million cubic kilometers at best), then yea, I'll be here laughing my nuts off at you.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> How the fuck are you saying the word impossible in a manga that has people  turn young by stabbing themselves with needles, change the laws of physics, and convert space into a self contained void
> 
> You should slap the shit out of yourself. 90% of the shit in toriko make no fucking sense at all. Get over it



Yes, the same way that stupid shit exists in virtually every work of fiction out there.
You know, those little things that defy physics that we endearingly termed 'lolfiction'?
They exceptions to the rule, not the new rule.

You're going to have to prove to me that within the world of Toriko, two masses can exist simultaenously within the same space.
Take your time, I'll wait.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 16, 2014)

> Stop reaching, sonnie.



I really can't see how what i said is irrelevant


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 16, 2014)

> If Herakles does the same thing with air, then cool, we have no argument here. All it means is that you can no longer get an energy value from it because the air is no longer...air.



it lives of air alone, it doesn't eats it.



> But if you're trying to tell me that he inhales billions of cubic kilometers into his body(that's, like, a million cubic kilometers at best), then yea, I'll be here laughing my nuts off at you.



i'm not telling you anything, shima is. again we don't know how it does it, why can't you get that through that head of yours?

it's like me asking you how the fuck does kaguya create dimensions? logic says bullshit yet we don't question it even though all we know is she creates dimensions.......


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Stop going off on irrelevant tangents.
A large amount of air? How much.
Does he actually keep the entire thing in his body?


----------



## Badalight (Jul 16, 2014)

Holy shit guys. The manga even goes into detail that Heracles needs so much air that he has to stay around super special turbo trees.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Holy shit guys. The manga even goes into detail that Heracles needs so much air that he has to stay around super special turbo trees.



And this proves anything, how?
A nymphomaniac likes to fuck. She needs to fuck. Doesn't mean she can fuck all the guys on Earth, though.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 16, 2014)

> Stop going off on irrelevant tangents.
> A large amount of air? How much.



360 billion tons.



> Does he actually keep the entire thing in his body?



yes, until it needs more. though that's how much it inhales on average, to give birth it need 100 times as much. that's all we can say about heracles.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

MysticBlade said:


> 360 billion tons.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, until it needs more. though that's how much it inhales on average, to give birth it need 100 times as much. that's all we can say about heracles.





Toothless said:


> How ?
> 
> I can't really see how eating someting 20 m in radius and 15/20 meters away from you by inhaling wouldn't require absoring a large amount of air in the process


He wasn't talking about Herakles...


----------



## Heisu (Jul 16, 2014)

Badalight said:


> "Breathing in that amount of air is impossible"
> 
> So is 99.9% of everything that happens in manga. How is that an argument? Horse fuckin did laps around a planet the size of Jupiter.



This. Just fucking lmao... Kaguya loses. Period.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

So what we've established here is that everyone is so used to Toriko being wtf powerful that they've elected to ignore how physics and the atmosphere works.

Good to know.

Also if he's eating the air then how much he breathes in is completely irrelevant to any actual debate about how strong it is.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

Herakles would lifewipe whatever continent he's on if he breathed in that much each breathe just by existing.

Do you get the fact that whenever he breathes out he should cause huge waves, storms, that kind of thing?

There should never be any clouds anywhere near him because they won't be able to form with a) no air and b) the fact that all the air around him is constantly moving at many kilometres per second to get in and out of his apparently bottomless lungs.

There should not be humans on the planet at all if Herakles actually breathes that much, massive storms and tidal waves would have destroyed civilisation by now. And don't give me shit about the Gourmet world, they still live on the same planet and Herakles would cycle through ALL the air on that planet in a very short amount of time.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Not even going to talk about the ridiculous pressure the vacuum created by his inhaling would cause.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 16, 2014)

>Shima gives canon facts

>People deny it

lo-fucking-l


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

All my walls of text...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

>bring up irrelevant fact
>act like this irrelevant fact is relevant
>get mad when people tell you this irrelevant fact cannot possibly be true based on the misrepresentation of the irrelevant fact as relevant

Toriko threads in a nutshell.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 16, 2014)

Are people actually arguing why lolfiction is lolfiction?


----------



## Badalight (Jul 16, 2014)

You're telling me the breathing in a lot of air is physically impossible but turning your dick into a gun is doable. You're bringing in real life physics and you're using that as an example?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

Badalight said:


> So turning your dick into a gun is more believable than breathing a lot of air? How is turning your dick into a gun more possible? Sounds pretty impossible to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't read Toriko

and I should not need to in order to debate it

logically any thing I need to know should be provided to me by anyone else engaging in the debate because of this thing called *Burden of Proof*


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 16, 2014)

> THEN WHY THE FUCK DID ANYONE BRING ANY OF THIS UP?



because in a verse battle against another verse herakles wouldn't be restricted to only one breath. there's really nothing stopping it from inhaling as much as it wants


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

And honestly, my point still stands. The fact that he takes in a breath once a year changes nothing.
The given volume is still a load of bullshit.
Except, of course, if we're told he compresses the air.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Badalight said:


> You're telling me the breathing in a lot of air is physically impossible but turning your dick into a gun is doable. You're bringing in real life physics and you're using that as an example?



Yes, because real life physics as a base for comparison is what makes vs debating possible.

You have no business here if you disagree with that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm assuming he breathes in over months or something.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 16, 2014)

> Was this actually stated? Because we should be able to get some relatively impressive numbers if it's true.



not out right stated but we should get an idea of how much it can condense within itself. it's pretty much implied that it can condense over 100 times as much as 360 billion tons.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 16, 2014)

> I'm assuming he breathes in over months or something.



nah it actually inhales 360 billion tons in one go and that last it for an entire year.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 16, 2014)

You've spent more time debating when reading the chapter would take like 3 minutes. Now you resort to name calling. Cool story. 

Anyway read Toriko, it's a great series.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

MysticBlade said:


> nah it actually inhales 360 billion tons in one go and that last it for an entire year.



then we've arrived back at the same problem.

however I shan't be debating it because it's now completely irrelevant.



> Now you resort to name calling. Cool story





> Do you know where you are?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

MysticBlade said:


> *not out right stated*





Good. All I needed to know.
Bullshit figure is bullshit.


Badalight said:


> The chapter was linked. You're debating in a thread of Toriko. Don't debate a series you don't read, or if you do - actually put in some effort to do the research. Not rocket science.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Badalight said:


> You've spent more time debating when reading the chapter would take like 3 minutes. Now you resort to name calling. Cool story.
> 
> Anyway read Toriko, it's a great series.


Er, I'm not going to read a chapter just because I'm debating on it.
A claim is being made. It's up to the claimant to present that little piece of something called proof.

And this is the OBD. If you can make it here, you can make it anywhere. Everyone insults everyone.


Debatable, really. I've heard some nasty stuff about Toriko.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 16, 2014)

> then we've arrived back at the same problem.
> 
> however I shan't be debating it because it's now completely irrelevant



i'm starting to get the impression you didn't take your time and read the chapter. herakles is compressing the air within itself, there's a fruit that condense enough air to blanket the entire toriko planet. same with herakles, it's compressing the air within itself. if you want a scientific answer.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2014)

Do you know what a vacuum is?

The technical term not the appliance


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 16, 2014)

So we went from a vs thread to a meta thread in the span of 3 pages. Typical OBD.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 16, 2014)

provided the total weight of the air he actually inhales. wouldn't he fall through the earth? his density should be so great that the planet itself couldn't support it ?

hum messing arround with an impact calculator something his size would create 13mile deep craters with every step he does ofcourse provided he actually holds 360 billion tons. and can move at mach 1000


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Volume of Atlantic is 354700000km^3
Density of air is 1.29kg/m^3
Mass is 4.575E17kg
F=4.887E18N

Even assuming that Herakles takes a SA of 200km^2.

Minimum compressive strength of the surface=22.44GPa

That's ridiculous.
More so when you factor in Herakles' own weight and higher gravity.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

As stupid as interdimensional travel or people walking on water, or the concept of chakra
All nardo characters are only peak human with fancy smoke and mirrors tricks because everything they do is physically impossible.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Legit as fuck debating.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Legit as fuck debating.



It's made worse that the author gives legit explanations and even numbers in the manga that match the calculations the OBD makes really well.
[YOUTUBE]yo38B9MeX44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Exposition with hard numbers and whatnot? Hyperbole.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Starfall; AD 4820 – S-Day plus 11 (Orbit of Neptune) said:
			
		

> When it was done, here was Fist Two alone, sailing on through the orbit of Neptune at over ninety-eight per cent of lightspeed—


Look at this quote? A human inside a ship traveling at 98% light speed without turning itself  into a bunch of scattered atoms? Physically impossible or hyperbole. :33

Edit: Oh wait, it's just Bang and Darthg. Suddenly I stopped to give any fucks. 
As I've said before "he snort at they general direction".


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 16, 2014)

People are comparing Toriko world to our Earth?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Look at this quote? *A human inside a ship* traveling at 98% light speed without turning itself  into a bunch of scattered atoms? Physically impossible or hyperbole. :33



There's your answer.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> People are comparing Toriko world to our Earth?



_It was_ our Earth before the alien stone made it bigger.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

And even if it's said that a regular human survives that without some form of protection, we can just tell the author to fuck off since his 'regular human' is blatantly superhuman.
The only exception to this would be in a world with clearly stated laws that nigh-luminal velocities don't involve high levels of energy.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

No fucks given.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

But continue please. I want to hear more about how a fictional character's magical breathing is physically impossible.
We may as well just say fuck it and ignore every instance of characters going FTL on real space.

> One of the eight fucking kings
> Respecting physics
> In a verse where monsters bigger than mountains exist

my sides


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, do whatever suits y'all.
We might as well go with Lightspeed Haku.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 16, 2014)

Uh, Heracles destroys the NarutoVerse. There's not much the Naruto verse can do. I mean Heracles caused a huge wide gap on the ground with a simple sneeze and with a nonchalant expression at that. It ripped a strong fighter such as Toriko's body in two.

Imagine it going 100% against the NarutoVerse. The world would probably suffer.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 16, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Is this an actual statement or something?
> 
> It sounds like ridiculous hyperbole either way.



I understand what you mean, but like others have said, the author gave a numerical number.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Uh, Heracles destroys the NarutoVerse. There's not much the Naruto verse can do. I mean Heracles caused a huge wide gap on the ground with a simple sneeze and with a nonchalant expression at that. It ripped a strong fighter such as Toriko's body in two.
> 
> Imagine it going 100% against the NarutoVerse. The world would probably suffer.



Yea, no. The only thing in this post speculation.

Herakles feats sum up to
?A megaton stomp.
?Blowing off a portion of Toriko's body.
?An unreliable, unproven statement.

The first doesn't get him past Nagato.
The second doesn't get him past V1 Juubi.

So yea, prove that Herakles can do anything more than blow off a portion of Toriko's body, cos that's his best showing, and it ain't shit.

Or, you could trying proving that he's on the level of the Disciples.
Good luck with that.

Meh. It's a new character with feats in a mainstream shonen fiction. I guess the wank is expected.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The haku that is invalidated by the entire series of Naruto vs something consistent as hell in Toriko.



Consistent? Lol.
>A one time statement being considered as 'consistent'.

Very simple. Prove that Herakles compresses the air. Cos he either does that, or the statement is a load of bullshit.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 16, 2014)

Darthg and Bang.... this is what happens when you try to put too much physics in a world that generally ignores physics...


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Great Potato said:


> Jirou and Setsuno said they would be in danger at night because that's when the 8 kings are active.



I live near a forest. (Seriously, we moved there recently). I don't go out after dark because of snakes.
I guess a random snake is >>me. 

And that statement is kinda vague.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

his nose blow is faster than that dinosaur that's for sure.
Lets go ahead and guess how fast it is hmm?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Darthg and Bang.... this is what happens when you try to put too much physics in a world that generally ignores physics...



Not when it's something like inhaling that depends entirely on, yea,...physics.
I wouldn't give shits if he produces the air himself...or if he stores the air in some pocket dimesion.
But no, he doesn't. And that invalidates the statement.


Gah, I'm supposed to not give a darn about this.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 16, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Darthg and Bang.... this is what happens when you try to put too much physics in a world that generally ignores physics...



Haha, exactly. A world that is totally devoid of physics to a certain extent so saying it was not possible because of its size or whatever makes the least of sense and is barely a valid argument when we have freaking lasers raining downwards from clouds and other crazy things.And moreover we still don't know its, the horse's, mechanics and how exactly it can inhale that much. We've barely even been introduced to its backgrounds in a full scale.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

I like how he repeat over and over again that the statement is vague despite shit coming with a hard number analyzed by people with _SCIENCE_ better than our own.
But continue, Bang, show to us how dumb you are. This is very entertaining to me.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 16, 2014)

Meh, can juubi really beat heracles? What's the juubi's best feat? That ugly dog gets turned into paste from heracles sneezing. Who would have imagined a powerhouse like Toriko losing against heracles who was only using like 1% of its strength? It created a huge gap on the ground the size of like a country or something.

Now heracles isn't restricted to that only percentage of power in which he displayed against Toriko, who was like >>> most naruto characters, so imagine it going 100% against the naruto verse... -_-


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 16, 2014)

A peice of fruit 30 feet across has enough air for a jupiter sized planet, wonder how


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A peice of fruit 30 feet across has enough air for a jupiter sized planet, wonder how



Magic


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> How is it unreliable? Do you have any evidence that the statement was unreliable?


Why don't you actually, y'know, read the thread.


> You know going with whatever house policies this site makes a protocol out of, you can't just disregard the fact that Heracles himself is someone very powerful which more or less makes the statement have a lot of credibility to it.
> Plus, they were in the gourmet world, a place where land is vastly bigger than our known earth.


blub


> The author gave a numerical number concerning just how much air it can inhale, which for me did not look like exaggeration.


Read thread.


> My mistake if I somehow managed to anger you. Anyways, I was never speculating. Where was I speculating in my post, exactly? Freudian slip I take it?


Your post was filled with baseless assumptions.
"Hurr durr Hewakool wapes because lol" 


> Anyways, when did the Naruto verse get very powerful?


Pain invasion arc.


> I don't seem to think any character in the Naruto verse capable of defeating Heracles *who is most likely stronger than Midora and Jirou* or perhaps just below them, which I can't see any Naruto characters above those aforementioned.


Baseless speculation.

But yea, Jirou can solo Naruto.


> Heracles cut Toriko in half, who himself is very durable, with only a partly half of its power. Not even half actually. Toriko whose reaction feats, strength feat and speed supersedes any Naruto character's feats. If I am missing a few Naruto characters who have shown the feats above Toriko, then shoot me a reply with evidence of their feats being above Toriko.



Cool beans. Juubi nukes Toriko to shit.
That's more than Herakles' best feat.

And the Juubi BB is faster than Toriko's highest quantifiable speed feat.




> I don't think you can argue that there are certain Naruto characters above Toriko in terms of physical strength; the guy did manage to hold a freaking mountain filled with tons of food. His physical strength is scary and in the pre time skip he managed to cause large fissures that ran hundreds of kilometer wide. Anyways, we're talking about Time skip Toriko here. The guy is above any known Naruto characters in almost every aspects of combat ability.



Juubi's BB can create a crater nigh a thousand km long.
A barrier can tank that.
Juubito can rip said barrier apart just by standing up.




> By the way, when you have pre time skip Zebra destroying almost a large island or something, Toriko can easily be scaled to that but would be able to cause more destruction because of the boost in power.



And Deidara's bomb flipped an island. The explosion of Gai's AT covered an island.
Your point?


----------



## Byrd (Jul 16, 2014)

How about this... he just sucks the air from everybody and they die without breathing and he kicks the edos off the planet


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Country level snort.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Have you been operating under the assumption that he doesnt? Because thats stupid.




Prove that he does.


Utopia Realm said:


> Megaton? Are you fucking serious? Go to sleep, your tired Darth.


blub




> Yeah, a post time skip Toriko who's far above the 4 Beast arc version of himself and who can use intimidation on beasts from CL 400+ and take them out with that alone.


blub

Am I supposed to care?




> Nagato can't do shit to Heracles.What the hell are you taking about....


Never said he could...




> V1 Juubi gets wrecked. Heracles snorts with both nostrils and shits all over V1 Juubi...



With Herakles' current feats, yea, no.




> You realize current Toriko can fodderize CL 400+ beats with intimidation right...?


blub




> The fact he shat all over current Toriko with such ease and is labeled as one of the 8 Kings, given his size and hype, not a problem for him being put around or at least near their level. The gap between Heracles and Toriko is much larger than the gap between pre-skip Toriko and the Four Beasts so....


blub


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A peice of fruit 30 feet across has enough air for a jupiter sized planet, wonder how



Makes sense. I concede.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 16, 2014)

And as to Nagato? You did say that he'd be one character that would be in the way of Heracles'. If I check that last post of yours. Heracles pretty much just... stomps him. Heck, a toriko, who was like a fly to heracles can defeat that Nagato based on his feats. Carried a mountain, can destroy like mountains with his kugi punches and his leg boomerang in the pre time skip created massive fissures that ran across hundred of kilometers of land in seconds. In the TS, all of those feats must of have upgraded by a considerable amount of time, yet he still lost to Heracles. Go figure.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 16, 2014)

Someone talked about Kaguya bfring Heracles which is bullshit.


----------



## Rookie7 (Jul 16, 2014)

I am curious. Can't someone from Narutoverse trap Heracles in some illusion? Is this possible?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Maybe if you learned how to articulate yourself properly, I'd have seen your evidence to your claim that he can't do such a feat because it's hyperbole. You still have not brought any proof by the way
> 
> The only one speculating that it is hyperbole is you. So it's ironic when you accuse me of speculating when I have not.


Except that I never claimed that it was hyperbole.
I said it's plain bullshit.


> Like others have said, this is a fictional world totally devoid of conventional physics and limits on things and everyday life aspect. It shouldn't be weird that he can inhale that much air seeing how it's huge, got a lot of hype which reinforces the notion that it is a credible statement from the author.


I've conceded on this already.

My whole argument was that Herakles' volume isn't even a thousandth of the given volume making it impossible.
That argument relies on Herakles' size, when it's possible and most probable that he is actually as voluminous as the given volume.
Funny how nobody pointed that out.


> Again, you seem to have contradicted yourself. If Jirou can solo Naruto verse, heracles who is probably above jirou, can as well. The thing is strong as hell.



Prove that Herakles>=Jirou.



> Toriko has durability and better firepower than most Naruto characters, perhaps every Naruto character's yet he was taken out by one sneeze from a heracles who was barely even using more than 1% of his strength. If you estimate its full capabilities when using 100% of its power, that should tell you that its feats supersedes every incredible destructive feats we've seen characters use thus far by a wide margin.



No. SM Hashirama is the strongest person in Naruto Toriko can beat. All those stronger than SM Hashirama are all so by such a large margin that they can stomp Toriko.
And your percentages are baseless.



> Hmm, what baseless assumption? Can you refer to me of the baseless assumptions I've made?


"Herakles>Jirou"

"Herakles used 1% of his power."
"Herakles is much stronger than his strongest showing."
Sure, he is. But to what extent? That way lies fanfiction and spacebattles dot com.


> A juubi applying more effort and power into its attack to take care of Toriko? whereas heracles applies not even 2% effort into that sneeze? Well, that's good to know.


Like a broken record.


> Juubi's BB is faster? Based on what? Where has it been shown to travel across certain distances in short amount of times? Proof of said distance and time?


Calculations. Gotta love them.



> What barrier?


Hashirama's.


> The Heracles' crater was massive, as big as an island if my mind serves me right and that was thousand of years ago where it was probably weaker than it currently is. And that stomp was most likely done by just walking normally. Imagine it going all out. It'd be a feat above deidara's or any current Naruto character.


Has been calculated. Came out megatons.

And again, fanfiction.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 16, 2014)

If someone attempts to, a stomp would be suffice to waste them and the surrounding area regardless.....


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> And as to Nagato? You did say that he'd be one character that would be in the way of Heracles'. If I check that last post of yours. Heracles pretty much just... stomps him. Heck, a toriko, who was like a fly to heracles can defeat that Nagato based on his feats. Carried a mountain, can destroy like mountains with his kugi punches and his leg boomerang in the pre time skip created massive fissures that ran across hundred of kilometers of land in seconds. In the TS, all of those feats must of have upgraded by a considerable amount of time, yet he still lost to Heracles. Go figure.



Pls leave the bullshit in the waiting room.
I said that going by his megaton feat he stops at Nagato. Don't twist my words. I never said Nagato can beat either of Herakles or Toriko.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 16, 2014)

Rookie7 said:


> I am curious. Can't someone from Narutoverse trap Heracles in some illusion? Is this possible?



It wouldnt do anything.

Illusions dont stop you from breathing


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> It wouldnt do anything.
> 
> Illusions dont stop you from breathing



Yeah, i dont think illusions would work. the question is, are there limits to which character it can be used on? I don't think it'd work on heracles lol


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 16, 2014)

Actually, I apologize for saying that Heracles is above jirou. I was too rash and stupid for saying. I meant that I don't see jirou beating toriko by only using 1% of his strength like heracles did /: arguable though.

Anything in Toriko that has difficulty being measured in Capture Level is out of the Juubi's league.:/

And couldn't heracles split into multiple copies when damaged like that half horse, half human person in the pre time skip?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 16, 2014)

I Mean, even ignoring the fact that  the fucker is probably a billion tons himself and the local Gravity probably being much higher., just with the air mass alone, standing straight produces gigatons worth of energy.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 16, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I Mean, even ignoring the fact that  the fucker is probably a billion tons himself and the local Gravity probably being much higher., just with the air mass alone, standing straight produces gigatons worth of energy.



Yeah, and it's been living in a much harsher environment fighting other king beasts perhaps.


Heracles > Naruto verse.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Have you been operating under the assumption that he doesnt? Because thats stupid.



He'd have to only breath once a year


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

This is my last reply to you. Feel honored.


AlligatorBalls said:


> Claiming it's bullshit is the equivalent of stating that it is bullshit in the first place because it's the only justifiable reason you'd use to dismiss it as "Bullshit" I guess you are not too fond of logic, are you? It is not hyperbole seeing as how the world of Toriko has no correlation with the logic, limits and limits that govern us. I mean the planet in which they live in is much bigger than that of ours, thus produces more oxygen and the fact that it's got that much hype behind it surely renders your statement that it's bullshit null. Try again, man.


You're a fuckin' idiot if you read through the opening pages and didn't get what I'm saying.
Different worlds? Cool beans. That doesn't mean you get to handwave physics and logic.


> Well, seeing how that above comment just about refuted your comment, I guess i'll take another approach. Grinpatch's body volume suggests that he cannot take in as much air bigger than the size of his body, yet he still does it. We have characters who're able to regenerate their organs or eat quantities of food that'd normally make their stomach explode so a beast like the heracles consuming that much air is not bullshit. Try again.


We also went through this, you dolt.


> I got this impression that it was stronger than Jirou because the latter wasn't at his peak but that does not mean he can't still compete with it. Still, I can't see Jirou defeating Toriko with only 1% of his strength like Heracles did so that much tell you something of the immense power it carries. Perhaps they're equals but that would still support my point that heracles wrecks the Naruto verse.


Speculation. Proof or gtfo.


> Which is why I never said Toriko beats each and every characters. Trying to deny a fact now? Look at how easily it defeated Toriko without applying much effort into its attempts at killing him. A simple sniff would do it believed seeing the level of power Toriko had that did not even come close to that of the heracles. So me saying it only applied 1% is reasonable and because Toriko still has a long way before being at the level of the Heracles. Another reason is the fact that the gap between Toriko and the 8 kings is very wide that you wouldn't even think about it. Furthermore, most of the eight kings are around the 8000-10,000 capture level. The level of beats Toriko can defeat is 300-600. Go figure.


Yes, they are much stronger. To what extent? Quantify it.
Feats or gtfo.


> Except we're not talking about Toriko here. Toriko is powerful, has more fire power than most Naruto characters and has better physical lifting strength than every Naruto characters seeing as how he lifted a goddamn mountain. No one in Naruto can lift that much. Still, heracles > Naruto.


Lifting strength isn't everything, you know.
He can lift a mountain? Fine with me. Won't save him when the Juubi shoots a continent level nuke at him.



> Straw man rhetorics. I never said Heracles is stronger than jirou based off that feat. I said considering that it destroyed Toriko by applying barely 2% of its strength based on it sniffing as if it tried to blow a fly away, this leaves us with an estimation as to its full strength and capacity when in full power which many Toriko characters who've went all out have shown extraordinary destructive capacity and feats so someone on the level of heracles going all out would undoubtedly be scary and perhaps > jirou.


Perhaps. Fanfiction.
You keep on giving...just like a broken record.


> Thanks. But no. The jibou would need to use most of its power to take care of Toriko, whereas heracles was just flexxing.


He would?




> Which was massive nonetheless and done thousand of years ago where it wasn't in its prime, as opposed to its current form being a lot stronger than it was in the past. And that stomp looked as if it was done easily


Fanfic level  

Get the fuck outta my face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

He breathes in, then he breathes out.
Narutoverse dies horribly.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> No one is putting words in your mouth. Just understand my post by reading it in its proper context. That feat is > nagato.
> If nagato gets stomped by it, he would not survive.


No, the stomp itself isn't>Nagato. CT requires far more energy than that.

But yea, it'd splatter Nagato if it hit.


> What does nagato have to even injure heracles? Heracles isn't just limited to that stomp. A simple sneeze which is probably below that stomp, or on that general level, would kill nagato.


Sure.
And you're an idiot if you think I ever said otherwise.


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2014)

Heracles breathes and his opposition dies. :sanji


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He breathes in, then he breathes out.
> Narutoverse dies horribly.



Again, when did Heracles get anything above a country level feat? Naruto is well into the continental range.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 16, 2014)

This is what Gaou could do:



Now imagine Heracles doing this...

Are we really arguing about a Beast that fodderized current Toriko, who himself should be at least country level....


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 16, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I Mean, even ignoring the fact that  the fucker is probably a billion tons himself and the local Gravity probably being much higher., just with the air mass alone, standing straight produces gigatons worth of energy.


Sure.
Gigatons is where Nagato's at.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 16, 2014)

Utopia Realm said:


> This is what Gaou could do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's easily above Toriko, but nothing quantifiable for Heracles puts him at anything other than above Toriko via scaling. Why would we have to imagine anything? This site goes by feats.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Anyone remember this?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 16, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's easily above Toriko, but nothing quantifiable for Heracles puts him at anything other than above Toriko via scaling. Why would we have to imagine anything? This site goes by feats.



With his mass, if he moves at mach 1k speeds(which he could) that's equivalent to ~4 PT worth of energy.
If he can move at mach 30k, that's equal to ~4 ET.



Note* just by _moving._


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I forgot about that feat. Is it legit though??


----------



## wowfel (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyways shouldnt the eight kings get scaled to midora, jirou, and ichiryuu who have mach 38k speeds through scaling from tengu?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 16, 2014)

Wouldn't it be best to wait for the guy to have a proper fight and all that?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 16, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Damn I forgot about that feat. Is it legit though??


Yes it's legit, but it doesn't give anything but his attack that speed and doesn't change his DC either




wowfel said:


> Anyways shouldnt the eight kings get scaled to midora, jirou, and ichiryuu who have mach 38k speeds through scaling from tengu?



They probably can be, but for now no, maybe if Heracles dodged Buranchi's attack or something


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> With his mass, if he moves at mach 1k speeds(which he could) that's equivalent to ~4 PT worth of energy.
> If he can move at mach 30k, that's equal to ~4 ET.
> 
> 
> ...



Continent level just by moving? How nice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

> maybe if Heracles dodged Buranchi's attack or something


Buranchi had trouble with a fake, the real deal?
Even Buranchi would know better.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 16, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> I don't read Toriko
> 
> and I should not need to in order to debate it



Thats nice

I might aswell call argument from ignorance on all your posts about it then


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 16, 2014)

Heracles nearly have no feats, he can be hyped but we don't know how he would fight for real.


So Heracles stomps narutoverse because he is quality.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 16, 2014)

She has a point doe, you don't need to read something to debate against it.

Do not care about the debate in question btw.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 16, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> She has a point doe, you don't need to read something to debate against it.



When you want to argue seriously you do actually

Else it just makes you look misinformed


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 16, 2014)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> When you want to argue seriously you do actually
> 
> Else it just makes you look misinformed



Not at all, cause you just ask for the feat in question and its done deal, no need to go and read the whole fiction, I mean if it was a must then debating would be a bitch here since not everyone reads everything.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 16, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> I like how he repeat over and over again that the statement is vague despite shit coming with a hard number analyzed by people with _SCIENCE_ better than our own.
> But continue, Bang, show to us how dumb you are. This is very entertaining to me.



The fact he controls the weather of the entire Area 8 continent doesnt matter either i guess

Hyperbole


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

You do have to have some decent information about something if you are going to argue about it.
Else you get people who don't know what they are talking about and arguing.
And that gets no one anywhere


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You do have to have some decent information about something if you are going to argue about it.
> Else you get people who don't know what they are talking about and arguing.
> And that gets no one anywhere



Depends on the person too, I have argued with people that have no idea of the fiction, I show them and they get it (I too have argued against things I don't read and when they show me I try me best to understand), it happens the other way too when they don't get it at all, but is not a must to be able to debate.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Night Cycle Gourmet World poses a threat to Jirou and Setsuno enough to make them say they might die. Night Cycle mobilizes the 8 Kings and other high level beasts there. So yeah, Kings are comparable to Jirou. 

Why did I even bother?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> The fact he controls the weather of the entire Area 8 continent doesnt matter either i guess
> 
> Hyperbole


Is pretty much stated that for him, breathing is the same as eating(aerovore and all), meaning his body metabolise most of it. That's why he exhales only ten percent of what he inhaled. He shits air, basically.
But this is also hyperbole


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> Depends on the person too, I have argued with people that have no idea of the fiction, I show them and they get it (I too have argued against things I don't read and when they show me I try me best to understand), it happens the other way too when they don't get it at all, but is not a must to be able to debate.



You give the information to them.
I'd say it is, it's good when they get it.
It's when they don't get it, it becomes a problem and at that point I'd say it's necessary as they don't change their viewpoint despite showing it's incorrect multiple times and even after reading the entire thing they might not get it even then.
It's what makes up most of the joke battledome after all.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

Shima really just shits big numbers but doe st think bout physics of real world, just his that he created.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

but you Dartgs right 

Realisticlly, Here les isn't big enough to inhle that much.

but its fiction.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 
















Here's the scans.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

Which doesn't neglect anything said.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 16, 2014)

Ten percent? But that's still-

Seriously, what.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 16, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> Not at all, cause you just ask for the feat in question and its done deal, no need to go and read the whole fiction, I mean if it was a must then debating would be a bitch here since not everyone reads everything.



Who said anything about all of it

The last few chapters would be enough


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Ten percent? But that's still-
> 
> Seriously, what.



Pretty much.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Ten percent? But that's still-
> 
> Seriously, what.



That's Toriko for you. Shima's insanity is something to behold.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Shima must be laughing his ass off right now. Come out of lurking, you son of a bitch.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 16, 2014)

These last few pages were like lol. 

Heracles runs around at mach 30,000 fucking everything up just by running. Anything that is still alive after a few laps around the planet he personally stomps said person with his hooves.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

Or realizing he fucked up in his physics class.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Ten percent? But that's still-
> 
> Seriously, what.



Toriko got killed by the  very small amount of the co2 it has


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> These last few pages were like lol.
> 
> Heracles runs around at mach 30,000 fucking everything up just by running.



While shitting volumes of ocean level of air.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

Not even hype or feats needed just body stats alone.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 16, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> While shitting volumes of ocean level of air.



Exactly. 

Narutoverse will die a humiliating death indeed.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeh its crazy.

but its a horse so I don't care.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Why are you people making a fuss about this damn horse's breathing anyway?

This is a verse where an old man can stop the rotation of a planet many time bigger than earth with a single punch, for fuck's sake.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

He knoxked it and almost stopped it.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 16, 2014)

Why you guys keep trying to put real life physics in a fictional manga (Toriko epsecially) I've no idea.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

We put in every manga.

but no physics in Toriko?

ok, no more calcs for Toriko guys.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 16, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Why are you people making a fuss about this damn horse's breathing anyway?
> 
> This is a verse where an old man can stop the rotation of a planet many time bigger than earth with a single punch, for fuck's sake.


I don't think it's so much an issue with scale (because if it were, that'd be retarded), so much as how the fuck does that make any sense?


----------



## Regicide (Jul 16, 2014)

I mean does this fucker have hammerspace lungs or some shit?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Regicide said:


> I don't think it's so much an issue with scale (because if it were, that'd be retarded), so much as how the fuck does that make any sense?



It doesn't. There's a fucking _rain of lasers_ in this verse.

Again, Shima _is_ insane.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 16, 2014)

Shima gets the same brand of kush aries kiki from SSO smokes


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

Gourmet World weed. It make your trip to Cthulhu's home, that or Azathoth's court.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 16, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> It doesn't. There's a fucking _rain of lasers_ in this verse.
> 
> Again, Shima _is_ insane.



Midora eats space itself with his tongue

But that doesnt make sense either since its not physical possible


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 16, 2014)

With or without sneeze Heracles still wins. And arguing about why lolfiction is lolfiction is retarded.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 16, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> With or without sneeze Heracles still wins. And arguing about why lolfiction is lolfiction is retarded.



He doesn't win because his scaling doesn't put him over Naruto's god tiers


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 16, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Gourmet World weed. It make your trip to Cthulhu's home, that or Azathoth's court.


It will make you experience the universe in tangible form


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 16, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> It will make you experience the universe in tangible form



And all its infinite angles. In fact, Shima's weed goes by the name of: "GOD".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

Regicide said:


> I mean does this fucker have hammerspace lungs or some shit?



I dunno does anyone around here know anything about air compression?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 16, 2014)

Regicide said:


> I mean does this fucker have hammerspace lungs or some shit?


He could, via super compressed super dense air.


Louis Cyphre said:


> Gourmet World weed. It make your trip to Cthulhu's home, that or Azathoth's court.





MusubiKazesaru said:


> He doesn't win because his scaling doesn't put him over Naruto's god tiers


Fucker running is already continent-moon level, idk how that's still possibly below nardo's calibre.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

Runs and breathes at the same time
what do you do then?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 16, 2014)

I wonder what Bang and DarthG would think of this:



Doesnt make sense either right?

But we still accept it for some reason


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2014)

Who knew someone like myself who grew up around horses would see such a thread about a horse.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 16, 2014)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I wonder what Bang and DarthG would think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he looks bigger than those planets


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 16, 2014)

Perspective be fucked.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 16, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> He could, via super compressed super dense air.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker running is already continent-moon level, idk how that's still possibly below nardo's calibre.


Your sarcasm is Funny.

To anyone who doesn't know KE doesn't apply.
Regardless, it seems unlikely (at least portrayal wise) that jirou can casually Knock heracles away.(which is what one should need to get the planet+ scalling)
though by this logic, everyone a the end of part 1 nardo has an actual cb+ feat without the need of part 2 scalle.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 16, 2014)

> To anyone who doesn't know KE doesn't apply.


actually, it does.
Same reason why nardo has city level punches.
Or we could throw both together out, that's fine with me.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 17, 2014)

How the hell does KE not apply?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2014)

Byrd said:


> How the hell does KE not apply?



Because breathing doesn't make sense.


----------



## Fujita (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Just because there's a number on it doesn't make it not hyperbole.



Actually... yes, yes it does

There's a difference between hyperbole and outright bullshit. Hyperbole is an exaggeration, something not meant to be taken literally, something like "lightning fast" or "I'm starving" meant to show an extreme without something actually being that extreme. It's a literary thing, not does-this-feat-make-sense. 

If you get a specific number, and not just an arbitrarily massive one (say, "This weighs a billion tons") but one that refers to something that means something (volume of the ocean), that's a good indicator that it's meant to be taken literally. 

Whether it makes sense is another question, but you can't say it's bullshit because it's hyperbole. 

(I have no idea why people are stonewalling this particular violation of physics, given the almost obnoxiously straightforward statements here.)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> With his mass, if he moves at mach 1k speeds(which he could) that's equivalent to ~4 PT worth of energy.
> If he can move at mach 30k, that's equal to ~4 ET.
> 
> 
> ...



this is some bullshit by the way.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Actually... yes, yes it does
> 
> There's a difference between hyperbole and outright bullshit. Hyperbole is an exaggeration, something not meant to be taken literally, something like "lightning fast" or "I'm starving" meant to show an extreme without something actually being that extreme. It's a literary thing, not does-this-feat-make-sense.
> 
> ...





> hy?per?bo?le  [hahy-pur-buh-lee]  Show IPA
> noun Rhetoric .
> 1.
> obvious and intentional exaggeration.
> ...



Hyperbole is any exaggerated statement.

Me saying I run faster than light and me saying I run at 301,000km/s are both equally hyperbolic.

Me saying I can punch with the force of an Atomic bomb and me saying I can punch with the force of a Megaton of tnt are both equally hyperbolic.

etc.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2014)

Triple posts ahoy



Regicide said:


> I don't think it's so much an issue with scale (because if it were, that'd be retarded), so much as how the fuck does that make any sense?





Regicide said:


> I mean does this fucker have hammerspace lungs or some shit?



^ this essentially.

The problem isn't the scale it's the fact that it's retarded.

If he could breathe in Neutron star matter I'd be fine with that, this is Toriko.

But saying he can breathe in more air than he can logically contain or get access too is a no-no.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2014)

there's a difference between real life you and a character that's serious shit in a setting where there are things that can fuck up countries/continents 

the validity of a statement quantifying someone's ability depends on the context of the one who made it and of the setting itself too  

now shut up


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2014)

That's... not the point of my argument.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 17, 2014)

Why are we assuming the air retains the same density after being inhaled, instead of being compressed inside Heracles' lungs like common sense would indicate?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> That's... not the point of my argument.



I don't care, I wanted to tell you to shut up while being semi-constructive

now shut up


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2014)

because the feat still doesn't make sense even with that?

Where does he get his air from?


----------



## Monna (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> because the feat still doesn't make sense even with that?
> 
> Where does he get his air from?


Air trees. They are growing all around him on horse hill.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I don't care, I wanted to tell you to shut up while being semi-constructive
> 
> now shut up



no              u

anyway for those playing at home my argument is:

Use something other than the breathes in a metric fuckton of literal bullshit feat

scale him from jirou, use other continent level feats

i don't give a darn, just don't use this reality breaking excuse of a factoid


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> because the feat still doesn't make sense even with that?
> 
> Where does he get his air from?



...the atmosphere? The same place everyone else gets their air from.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 17, 2014)

Man I'm tempted to make a Pre Crisis Supes sneeze vs Nardo to see if Darth goes on a 10 page rant about how that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2014)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> ...the atmosphere? The same place everyone else gets their air from.



yeah let me just do something real quick here.

Toriko's planet is about 10x bigger than our own.

let's assume that everything scales linearly up 10x.

so the karman line lies 1000km up

to breathe in 300 million cubic kilometers he would have to breathe in *all *the air for 3090km.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> yeah let me just do something real quick here.
> 
> Toriko's planet is about 10x bigger than our own.
> 
> ...



So he breathes in all the air for 3090km. What of it?


----------



## Monna (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> yeah let me just do something real quick here.
> 
> Toriko's planet is about 10x bigger than our own.
> 
> ...


I imagine all the air trees help some.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 17, 2014)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Man I'm tempted to make a Pre Crisis Supes sneeze vs Nardo to see if Darth goes on a 10 page rant about how that doesn't make sense.



that feat is debatably not from Superman's own power since Mxyzptlk used his powers to make Superman sneeze in the first place


----------



## Kazu (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> yeah let me just do something real quick here.
> 
> Toriko's planet is about 10x bigger than our own.
> 
> ...



Air trees

And herakles breathes once over the course of a year. 

Or a month, if he fights for that long.


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 17, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> that feat is debatably not from Superman's own power since Mxyzptlk used his powers to make Superman sneeze in the first place



It's not debatable.  The powder/whatever that mxy used had the sole function of inducing sneezing.  It was affecting a bunch of people around the area and their sneezes weren't flipping over cars or anything.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2014)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> So he breathes in all the air for 3090km. What of it?



Does Herakles cause planet wide catastrophes as he breathes in, as all the air for his hemisphere rushes to fill the gap? He should because Nature abhors a vacuum.

Winds going hundreds of kilometers a second must have wiped clean the surface of his continent after the first breathe.

The feat just doesn't make logical sense.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 17, 2014)

Aren't there those air trees and what not though? Wouldn't they provide extra air or something? Though I guess it doesn't really apply here


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> no              u
> 
> anyway for those playing at home my argument is:
> 
> ...



dartg y u so salteh?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 17, 2014)

that certain people in this thread are being pedantic as fuck.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Does Herakles cause planet wide catastrophes as he breathes in, as all the air for his hemisphere rushes to fill the gap? He should because Nature abhors a vacuum.
> 
> Winds going hundreds of kilometers a second must have wiped clean the surface of his continent after the first breathe.
> 
> The feat just doesn't make logical sense.



Why are you assuming that winds going hundreds of kilometers a second would do much of anything to the obscenely tough Gourmet World ecosystem? An ecosystem where something like the Mounturtle, with its casual teraton range attacks, is near the bottom of the food chain?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2014)

No, Toriko has been generic shounen in terms of how connected it is to reality.

I can believe that Coco can throw his mold spear at almost the speed of light, I can believe that Jirou can stop the planet's rotation entirely both because those things happened on panel and these things could technically happen in real life.

Herakles' breathe has neither of these things going for it.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 17, 2014)

Man, I want to meet the man who can throw transluminal spears made of his own toxins and another who can halt a planet by touching his fist on the ground. I mean these guys are grounded to reality, right?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 17, 2014)

Darth, what the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2014)

Dartg that argument was pretty bad


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> I can believe that Coco can throw his mold spear at almost the speed of light, I can believe that Jirou can stop the planet's rotation entirely both because those things happened on panel and these things could technically happen in real life.



The way they're actually depicted in the manga? No, neither of those things could ever happen in real life.

Because real life doesn't selectively ignore the apocalyptic side effects of a relativistic object traveling through the atmosphere or unleashing planet shattering levels of energy into the ground you're standing on.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2014)

the point is use something other than the breathe as proof of power.

If he's really scalable to Jirou then the entire thing is irrelevant anyway.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 17, 2014)

Meh. Quick calcs put Herakles at single digit exatons.
Not nearly enough to take on small planet level Naruto godtiers.
Yes, the moon level feat is small planet level. He pushed it in there.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jul 17, 2014)

And how long did it take him to do that exactly?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 17, 2014)

Unknown. An hour at most, given that he was on his deathbed.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 17, 2014)

@iwandesu All good man. thanks for the help, much appreciated, but I don't think the naruto world is bigger than our world without any sort of indication from the author illustrating just how big the world is and there doesn't seem to be any sort of image that shows it's as big as jupiter or what have you not. It may be me, it may be that I seemed to have missed kishi portraying it as bigger than our world. Though it may be bigger, or the same, it's irrelevant. Let's just say it's a spherical and robust mass of land created for people to live in.  The only planet bigger than our own is the toriko verse which has actually evidence supporting it being much larger than that of our world.


Naruto... planet level. I missed some chapters because Naruto was getting boring and just a carbon copy of Dbz, but where exactly did Naruto destroy a planet, or any character for that matter?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 17, 2014)

>implying you need to destroy shit to be a shit buster.
Same reason the idiots on spacebattles say Spiderman isn't in the triple digit tons of tnt range...just because he doesn't create 100m+ explosions. :hestonlaugh

Creating a moon and pushing it into orbit is well into the small planet level range.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 17, 2014)

You ever heard of kinetic energy, son?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 17, 2014)

And "Oh noes they aren't that strong!"
Classic.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Here's my thought of it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Kaguya> Rs when he was in his prime>>> Old Rs on his deathbed.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> the point is use something other than the breathe as proof of power.
> 
> If he's really scalable to Jirou then the entire thing is irrelevant anyway.











So they should be top-tier considering that, or very close


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 17, 2014)

Points one and two fall under fallacy of association.
Point three doesn't really matter.
Point four...idk. Doesn't it just imply that the 8 kings together can harm a disciple?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2014)

You fuckers trying to downplay Toriko need to give up your just embarrassing yourselves


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 17, 2014)

It's Bang, just ignore him. As shown repeatedly on this thread, he have no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 17, 2014)

Er, I don't think anyone's downplaying here.
We all agree that Herakles is in the exatons. Enough to get to Hagoromo.
The only way he/it can clear the Narutoverse is if he gets scaled to Disciples.
Yet to see concrete proof on that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 17, 2014)

It is at this pointI should remind people that though he fodderized toriko by breathing he doesnt fight by breathing

He fights like a fucking horse by beating shit to death with his death hooves. I cant imagine a scenario that wouldnt put hoof strikes hilarious ahead in damage


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 17, 2014)

Not arguing anything, just relaying info for DartG


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> It is at this pointI should remind people that though he fodderized toriko by breathing he doesnt fight by breathing
> 
> 
> He fights like a fucking horse by beating shit to death with his death hooves. I cant imagine a scenario that wouldnt put hoof strikes hilarious ahead in damage




11 exatons. And that's for his entire mass.


Black Leg Sanji said:


> How so when its the only known characters capable of that feat (Mind you the vortex Ichi and Midora created was bigger so they should atleast be stronger than a Battle Wolf and Mother Snake)
> 
> 
> 
> They arent the strongest beasts?



Which is exactly what fallacy of association means.
I can lift 70kg.
Superman can also lift 70kg.
Does that mean I'm=Superman?

Creating that phenemonon might just be a event that happens when a particular level is reached. All we know is that the two sides can reach said level; not that they're equal.

They might be. Does it prove anything?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 17, 2014)

Er, nevermind.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> It is at this pointI should remind people that though he fodderized toriko by breathing he doesnt fight by breathing
> 
> He fights like a fucking horse by beating shit to death with his death hooves. I cant imagine a scenario that wouldnt put hoof strikes hilarious ahead in damage



To be fair, Heracles has a big focus on breathing as a beast so his breath is probably pretty up there as a weapon, not that that makes it any less casual.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 17, 2014)

Jesus christ.
Being actual threats to people like jirou already makes claims otherwise, moot.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 17, 2014)

In the FB it stated the kings equal. IIRC


----------



## tanman (Jul 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> It is at this point, I should remind people that though he fodderized toriko by breathing
> 
> * he doesn't fight by breathing*
> 
> He fights like a fucking horse by beating shit to death with his death hooves. I cant imagine a scenario that wouldnt put hoof strikes hilarious ahead in damage



This. Just this.


----------



## Heisu (Jul 17, 2014)

Nardo wankers living up to their reputation ITT. Just lmao...


----------



## Fujita (Jul 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Hyperbole is any exaggerated statement.
> 
> Me saying I run faster than light and me saying I run at 301,000km/s are both equally hyperbolic.
> 
> ...



Darth 

did you not read your own definitions 



> obvious and intentional





> an extravagant statement or figure of speech



Giving something a number tends to mean that it is, in fact, more or less exactly that number. (Barring arbitrarily massive ones, of course.) You're not fixing it with some clear marker that says "don't take me seriously," you're indicating exactly what it is, in a direct fashion. 

The context is a guy providing information on something, along with other more or less "precise" figures like the horse only exhaling 10% of the air, and then using the figure for the air and the exhalation to explain an observed physical phenomenon. 

If you think that in that context it's likely that a precise number is meant as an exaggeration, I don't even know what to say. 

(If you'll pardon me relying on the translation, saying something is "approximately so big" just makes it worse, given that you absolutely lose the exaggeration there and are indicating a very clear ballpark.)   

Yeah, anything _could_ be an exaggeration, if you want to really question the mental state of the source to the point that the whole debate is headache-inducing


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2014)

So....heracles vs saitama anyone?


----------



## Monna (Jul 17, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> So....heracles vs saitama anyone?


Can we at least wait until Heracles gets proper feats?


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 17, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Can we at least wait until Heracles gets proper feats?



This... just this. 


And I don't see how it's an exaggeration when the author of the story tends to give these kind of explanation to the own crazy phenomenons he creates for his manga and for the story's progression.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2014)

yep just checked.
his breath was calculated as high 2 digit country.
if he dashes the energy will be large continent/small moon.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisu said:


> Nardo wankers living up to their reputation ITT. Just lmao...



Nightbringer isn't a Naruto tard,  she's just saying bring another argument like scaling at the least.


----------



## Fujita (Jul 17, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Well, you do need to destroy said amount of rubble or land in order to be stated to have the capacity of destroying said stuff, unless you're talking about creation which, in itself, seems to be a legit medium through which a character can be labeled as said buster and what have you not.



Not sure exactly where the values come from (I imagine something to do with GBE, but no idea really), but "planet level" is just an energy range as far as we're concerned. You don't necessarily need to destroy an actual planet to land there, you just need a feat that lands inside the "planet level" energy range. 

So that said, it's possible to have a feat with that amount of energy but that doesn't actually involve shattering or otherwise doing unkind things to a planet (probably a large-scale pushing feat or the like, or, something like Jirou halting most of the planet's rotational energy, which was iirc planet-level) 

(EDIT: I checked, and yes, planet level is set at Earth gravitational binding energy, which is I think the energy you'd have to put into it to work against gravity and scatter all of its individual parts. And it starts at 57.3 zettatons... with Jiro's feat being somewhere in the ballpark of 300 zettatons) 



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Nightbringer isn't a Naruto tard



She's always been an above-average debater, so yeah, calling her a Naruto wanker is out of place

but



> she's just saying bring another argument like scaling at the least.



what she's said in this particular thread hasn't made much sense at all


----------



## SunRise (Jul 18, 2014)

*Fujita, * Heracles esay win right?


----------



## trance (Jul 18, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> So....heracles vs saitama anyone?



Saitama's best calced feat is single-digit petatons. If Heracles truly is exatons, Saitama loses.


----------



## SunRise (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't get why people doubt that Kings are no weaker than Disciples. Their hype is insane.

Jirou and Setsuno admitted that they can die at Gourmet World Night. 

Kings >= Disciples


----------



## Lurko (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol Kings wouldn't kill them.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 18, 2014)

VioletHood said:


> I don't get why people doubt that Kings are no weaker than Disciples. Their hype is insane.
> 
> Jirou and Setsuno admitted that they can die at Gourmet World Night.
> 
> Kings >= Disciples



Hype does not equal feats. 

The reason why they can die is not stated and is more likely due to the environment


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 18, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Not sure exactly where the values come from (I imagine something to do with GBE, but no idea really), but "planet level" is just an energy range as far as we're concerned. You don't necessarily need to destroy an actual planet to land there, you just need a feat that lands inside the "planet level" energy range.
> 
> So that said, it's possible to have a feat with that amount of energy but that doesn't actually involve shattering or otherwise doing unkind things to a planet (probably a large-scale pushing feat or the like, or, something like Jirou halting most of the planet's rotational energy, which was iirc planet-level)
> 
> ...


'


How can you have the required energy to destroy a planet in your attacks but do no damage to the planet itself in a grande scale? I mean some characters like the juubi are said to be in the petaton energy range which is the right amount of energy to destroy the planet. If its beams is truly in that range, then shouldn't it do noticeable damage to the planet instead of destroying just islands, mountains or things barely the same of the planet? I would like an explanation. Thanks.

There doesn't constantly need to be shattering or destruction of a matter as big as a planet or as durable as a planet in order for you to be labeled as such because there are other methods that you can be labeled as planet level or what not, which my post was saying. But the method you brought up of which was talking about one of the very examples among the many as to how one can be labeled a planet level can attest to those "dozens of ways" through which you can reach the title of planet level. I wasn't aware of that example you brought up, so I thank you for that information. However what I was trying to say, was, whether Kaguya herself was a planet level as from what I recall of her feats, there doesn't seem to be any traces of her capability to destroy a planet.

Going back to what you said, yes, I can agree that destroying a matter as big or as durable as a planet is not the only method in which you can be labeled as Planet level, yet I just don't see how Kaguya herself can be planet level if she did not destroy something the size of a planet or display any of those methods of which you can be labeled as planet level.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 18, 2014)

Hagoromo created the moon and pushed it into orbit.
Kaguya's>>him.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 18, 2014)

She's conserving her energy for some weird alien invasion.
Insane, right? But true.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 18, 2014)

> no proof of an alien invasion


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 18, 2014)

What do you mean? 
Hagoromo created the moon, and he's only that strong because he has her genes. Kinda like the same way Senju and Uchiha are strong because they're directly descended from Hagoromo.
And Hagoromo has flat out stated that he'd get raped in a fight against her. Hell, it took Hagoromo and Hamura to beat her, and then they didn't overpower her; they sealed her.

So yea, Kaguya can do much more than create moons.

Anyway, Herakles is now in triple digit zettatons, apparently, so he breathes in the Narutoverse's general direction.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 18, 2014)

Manga fax, Dastan.
She needs soldiers...for something. If that isn't an alien invasion then idk.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2014)

She's worried bout the Saiyans coming.


----------

